# Golden Flyer saddle



## jpromo (May 10, 2013)

Well.. I thought I had finally found a correct seat for my Spaceliner. Bought this at Ann Arbor and just cleaned it up to find that the trim is not merely dirty like I thought, but in fact gold. Anybody have a Spaceliner seat as a placeholder on their Golden Flyer they want to trade?


----------



## Donja (May 13, 2013)

Hmmm, out of curiosity, how much would you sell it for if I had nothing in return to trade....sure would look good on my Golden Flyer!


----------



## kawp222 (May 24, 2013)

Hello dude..Nice seat that is so super build nice leather cover is it on but i do not know that why are you sale?I also want to get the seat but i have no idea that where is the best place..Can you tell me?


----------



## jpromo (May 24, 2013)

Sorry, I should have originally posted this in the sale/trade section but it's already on its way to Donja.


----------



## partsguy (May 24, 2013)

kawp222 said:


> Hello dude..Nice seat that is so super build nice leather cover is it on but i do not know that why are you sale?I also want to get the seat but i have no idea that where is the best place..Can you tell me?




PLEASE work on your sentence structure!


----------



## jd56 (May 25, 2013)

kawp222 said:


> Hello dude..Nice seat that is so super build nice leather cover is it on but i do not know that why are you sale?I also want to get the seat but i have no idea that where is the best place..Can you tell me?




What did this say?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fordsnake (May 25, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> PLEASE work on your sentence structure!






jd56 said:


> What did this say?




Is this how you welcome your guest? 

I suspect kawp222 is using a computer interpreter to participate in the conversation? I have often used my computer translator when inquiring or responding on foreign sites and I haven't a clue if my english (with its nuances and slang) has translated correctly in their language?


----------



## jd56 (May 25, 2013)

Your right. Welcome to the cabe kawp222, I apologize for my snide remark.
We appreciate all guest and new members.

JD

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

